# ★Please Help★ Guillermo is losing his hair!



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

A little back story first, when we moved last november I noticed he was losing chunks on his side and under his tail, went to vet did scrapings and came up with nothing but a skin infection, he was put on long term antibiotics and a steroid. Then a couple months later his hair was not growing back yet, so back to the vet we go, even though she did not test for mange, she put him on meds for it, I tjink that worked, the hair on his sides is finally growing back. Here are some pics what it looks like now:


















He was always thin underneath, but I noticed it was getting thinner, did a search in this site, CP, and came across someone using Horsemans dream, so I ordered some. I have only used it a few times, I have had it for a couple weeks.
Tonight I noticed that hes naked underneath now! is it from the spray? I wont use it anymore. I have stopped the steroids, maybe I should start them back up. Here his belly:


















The few hairs that remain I can pinch off. I know I have to bring him back in, but I am hoping someone on here has any idea what could be going on with him? 
My poor boy, first he is diagnosed with LP in both back legs now hes balding!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Forgot to mention, he earts Fromm grain free and I mix it with nupro and water at night. I alsogive him and chica cosiquine advanced for his LP and just as a preventative for Chica.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried the Horsemans Dream on Jaxx's bald spot from vaccine reaction and it made it worse even though I followed the directions to the letter. My vet gave me a lecture and a half for using it and said if I had not used it Jaxx's bald spot would have just been a tiny circle. I think Jaxx's hair is finally starting to come back but perhaps it is just wishful thinking.

I have no clue what could be causing that hair loss. Several people on here have had good luck with Melatonin (found by the vitamins in the pharmacy.). Hopefully one of them will chime in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Could definitely be mange. Or a food allergy...hmm...did you switch his food
brand/type in the last couple of months? Has he been under any stress?
What about anti parasite treatments, what do you use? Do you use it
monthly?

So many possibilities, hard to tell my friend.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I tried the Horsemans Dream on Jaxx's bald spot from vaccine reaction and it made it worse even though I followed the directions to the letter. My vet gave me a lecture and a half for using it and said if I had not used it Jaxx's bald spot would have just been a tiny circle. I think Jaxx's hair is finally starting to come back but perhaps it is just wishful thinking.
> 
> I have no clue what could be causing that hair loss. Several people on here have had good luck with Melatonin (found by the vitamins in the pharmacy.). Hopefully one of them will chime in.
> 
> ...


I have heard that melatonin helps too, but how much!
I take it sometimes when I cant sleep, I take 5mg, I know it wouldnt be that much.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Could definitely be mange. Or a food allergy...hmm...did you switch his food
> brand/type in the last couple of months? Has he been under any stress?
> What about anti parasite treatments, what do you use? Do you use it
> monthly?
> ...


They have been eating Fromm grain free since February, his stress is only with Chica, they fight over....me and my lap. I use heartguard plus, but have not started it yet this year. Its been to cold and rainy for mosquitoes yet this year.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LBChi said:


> I have heard that melatonin helps too, but how much!
> I take it sometimes when I cant sleep, I take 5mg, I know it wouldnt be that much.


The posts I can find about it says .5ML or 1mg. 

I think the only reason I remembered about it was because I take it to sleep and I thought it was strange that it helped with hair loss in dogs.

I remember there is a great thread somewhere that explains why it works and what the doggy dermatologist said about it but I cannot seem to find it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> They have been eating Fromm grain free since February, his stress is only with Chica, they fight over....me and my lap. I use heartguard plus, but have not started it yet this year. Its been to cold and rainy for mosquitoes yet this year.


So you've been feeding Fromm for 4 months...and how long ago did you notice
the hair loss?

You can speak about this with your vet obviously, but I would treat him with
Advantage Multi, in case it is parasites. Also I strongly recommend this natural
cade oil shampoo, it does the job amazingly well without causing any irritation
to even the most sensitive dog, soothes itching, promotes growth & regrowth
and it even fights off parasites. There is nothing like it, it's a miracle product,
very efficient, never let me down. We often get mange dogs, or dogs with 
different skin/coat issues, it helps every single time. I treated Bella's mange
with it too, successfully and quickly. Here is the link...

Natural Cade oil Shampoo

I'd also switch back to what you were feeding before, just in case it is a food
allergy. If it is a food allergy and you switch back, give it time, it can take 6-8
weeks to start getting better. Hopefully if you do the combination of all of the
above this problem will resolve itself.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> So you've been feeding Fromm for 4 months...and how long ago did you notice
> the hair loss?
> 
> You can speak about this with your vet obviously, but I would treat him with
> ...


Thank you LS! I just ordered the shampoo, if anyone is interested it is $25.77 US and they use paypal! I hope it helps my poor little guy. I will ask the vet about advantage multi. But I really dont think its the food, his "nakedness" underneath is just a new thing I saw today. I wonder how long shipping is, are they in Canada? Or France?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> Thank you LS! I just ordered the shampoo, if anyone is interested it is $25.77 US and they use paypal! I hope it helps my poor little guy. I will ask the vet about advantage multi. But I really dont think its the food, his "nakedness" underneath is just a new thing I saw today. I wonder how long shipping is, are they in Canada? Or France?



The nakedness underneath is a big mystery to me. But the patches look like
they could be mild mange. Either way, be it allergy to something in the house,
outside, food, etc, be it parasites, this shampoo will help. I've never witnessed
any product give such amazing results. Normally when a dog has skin issues
I don't recommend bathing, but this shampoo is more of a medicine than a
fruity soap. You'll understand once you smell it. I met the men who developed
it myself at a dog show a few years ago. They were both hairdressers in France,
but they decided that quality products were missing for dogs also, so they
started their own line, they have other products, but I am not familiar with
them, I only get this special cade shampoo for treatment of parasites and
skin issues. They are now located in Canada so hopefully the shipping won't
take too long. Use this shampoo as is, do not dilute, you need it full strength
right now. Just put a quarter size amount and spread very well all over him,
do not miss a spot. Then leave it on for 2-3 minutes if you can, and rinse
well. You'll notice it has a strong herb/medicine type smell, that's the cade
oil, it is not a fancy shmancy shampooo, it's a healing one. Use it once a
week during the first four weeks, then once every two to three weeks
depending on how fast his skin reacts to it. It is very important that you
spread it all over Guillermo, including ears, just to ensure that if it's 
parasites you get them all, they are so microscopic, better be safe.
This shampoo can't do harm, I use it on my own dogs even though
they are all fine. 

And yes it's not cheap, but it's so concentrated that although it's in
a small bottle, that bottle lasts my four dogs over a year! I wash
them about every 6 weeks.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi I hope the shampoo well help. Let us know of his progress. 

The 2nd pics looks like a heart shaped.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> Hi I hope the shampoo well help. Let us know of his progress.
> 
> The 2nd pics looks like a heart shaped.


I will, should be here in 4 days. The heart shape, yes! Just showing his love!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck mi amor! And give us the vet update if you get a chance. Hugs. I know this is stressful.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> The nakedness underneath is a big mystery to me. But the patches look like
> they could be mild mange. Either way, be it allergy to something in the house,
> outside, food, etc, be it parasites, this shampoo will help. I've never witnessed
> any product give such amazing results. Normally when a dog has skin issues
> ...


The shampoo itself was only $10.00 ca its the shipping og $16.00 that brought the price up! But thats ok if it will help my poor little guy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> The shampoo itself was only $10.00 ca its the shipping og $16.00 that brought the price up! But thats ok if it will help my poor little guy!



I really hope so! If the issue is not internal then it will help.
Give your pups big smooches from me...ok ok, and a smooch 
for you too.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope the shampoo helps! I agree, that it may be mange. I would meet with your vet again and see if they can specifically test for mange, especially since that treatment you said seemed to help. I also wanted to say that I have this site bookmarked for Melatonin: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/melatonin-side-effects-in-dogs.htm It's something I take daily myself. I usually take 10mg every evening, but I keep 5mg gels for myself and 1mg gels for the dogs. I give them to my Venus to help her calm down when she's having a barking fit when there are too many kids outside. I've heard several people mention it helps fur regrowth, but I have been unable to find more info about it.


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Whatever the reason NuVet powder for dogs works like a miracle. My baby 
Had same problem ,finally got my hands on this powder and it clearded up
right away. What's great bout this stuff is it keeps your chi healthy .Instantly 
cleared up runny eyes too. Call them they are wonderful and really concerned 
About your baby. Better than a vet .Hope this helps.


----------

